# 1893 Majestic Light Roadster



## Brahmin (Nov 30, 2010)

Hello, I have an 1893 Majestic Light Roadster manufactured by Hulbert Bros. NY and Speirs Manufacturing Mass.  I am searching for an appraisal and/or a collector/museum who would be interested in this bicycle.  If you can help please contact me @ andrewspratt@gmail.com  Thank You i


----------



## ericbaker (Nov 30, 2010)

Tough to say from the picture But I'd say that's a good bit later that 1893


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 30, 2010)

how much? better pictures would help.


----------



## Ride the High Country (Dec 1, 2010)

That certainly looks like a bicycle of 1892-1893 to me. Note the metal wheel, which came before the wooden rims, and the “spoon” brake. This model was advertised as early as 1893, and there is nothing in the picture contradictory to that date.

From that tantalising glimpse, it seems a wonderful bicycle.


----------



## ericbaker (Dec 1, 2010)

fair enough.. to me the metal rim was an indicator of later rather than earlier, but I stand educated. thanks


----------



## Brahmin (Dec 1, 2010)

*Bonus Images of the Majestic*


----------



## walter branche (Dec 1, 2010)

i would like to buy the bike .. what is the price ,,. ?? thanks walter branche  407 656 9840


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 1, 2010)

nice original bike.  copke auctions is a good place to go.


----------



## ericbaker (Dec 2, 2010)

wow yeah those pictures painted a whole different bike than i envisioned. definitely very old and very cool. are the tires solid or pneumatic?


----------



## twowheelfan (Dec 2, 2010)

Hey Check it!
http://cgi.ebay.com/C1800s-RARE-OLD...47898?pt=Art_Photo_Images&hash=item45f70e391a

same one?


----------



## Ride the High Country (Dec 3, 2010)

A beautiful bicycle in quite remarkable original condition. You can see prices for bicycles like this in the on-line catalogues of past Copake auctions:

http://www.copakeauction.com/

Special design features, such as unusual frames or spring suspension, markedly increase prices. But although your early pneumatic safety bicycle is of “standard” design for the brief period before the modern frame style took over, its excellent condition and completeness make it quite desirable.

If you do plan to sell the bicycle, please post the venue.


----------



## Brahmin (Dec 3, 2010)

Hello, Thanks to everyone who has shown interest in this post/Bicycle.  I do plan to sell.  I have had some offers; as I am in the initial stage of correspondence, feel free to contact me.  

Here is some info on the manufacturers from www.thewheelmen.org

Majestic-(M) Hulbut Brothers & Company, Brooklyn NY, 1892-1898

Speirs-(M) Speirs Manufacturing Company, Worcester MA, 1895-1898

Thanks Again, 
Andrew

P.s. My friend/drummer rode a surley from nj-maine-san fransisco.  He started working at a boatyard in exchange for a korean junk ship.  He has rebuilt the engine and is currently reefing out the seams.  If I do come across some funds from the sale of this bicycle I plan to use a portion to assist my friend with installing a wind generator or solar panels.


----------



## Brahmin (Dec 3, 2010)

*olden days*

@twowheelfan  Nice find in the old photo album.


----------



## pelletman (Apr 17, 2011)

My dad purchased the bike at the auction.  I would love you to send me the history and anything else you may know about the bike.  Thanks!


----------

